# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Bio Tech "Bio TE250" PIP ethyl oleate (eo) error on original post

## TT_Tweeker

Original post I created was asking if anyone had used (WRONG NAME-------> "Bio Pharmaclinicals" <-----WRONG NAME)

with that being said, has anyone used* Biotech Pharmaclinicals* products? Especially their test e. This stuff has some crazy PIP! Normally I may get some light swelling or discomfort days after pinning... BUT this stuff is no joke! The oil is actually pretty thin and pulls from vial easily. I did the same technique I always use and make sure to inject slowly. I use 2cc on glutes and never have had an issue. I know that it is said "no pain...no gain" but shit! 

I have also read somewhere the lab uses * ethyl oleate (EO)???* Can anyone elaborate?

Thanks in advance

"RIP IT"

----------


## TT_Tweeker

anyone?

----------


## porkchop750

I just got the same thing yesterday two bottles of the biotech test e 250 haven't found much on it yet???...

----------


## Chevroletstud

I knew what you meant based on pic. Like I said, injectable are g2g from what I've used.

----------


## 408gt91

Good to go. Been on since Jan.

----------


## 408gt91

t250, t400, test blend 250, nandro, dht, cyp, all good, Even the orals. 3 of the 10mg dbols are actually stronger then some of the 50mgs of others ive done.

----------


## TT_Tweeker

How is the new gear treating u? PIP?

----------


## TT_Tweeker

> I just got the same thing yesterday two bottles of the biotech test e 250 haven't found much on it yet???...


How is it treating u? Major PIP?

----------


## bodybuilder

I used there t400 no pip.

----------


## tdoe11

Biotech is some of the best I have used if not the best. And I have a script for 200 Watson cyp. I love their sus and deca not much pip after a few injections. I thought their anavar and dbol was very very underdosed. But EXCELLENT oils

----------


## TT_Tweeker

Yup. This BioTech is starting to edge in! Feeling more and more energy I
The mornings. Morning wood and all that fun stuff! I have not had a problem with PIP since that pin in my right glute! I think I may have a little scar tissue or something that gets aggravated whenever I I use that muscle?
Who knows? But thinks for the replys.

----------


## TT_Tweeker

> I used there t400 no pip.


The guy that gets my the TE250 also has the 400. If u can believe it they are the same price! Is that normal?

----------


## sixfootseven

I may go w this brand

----------


## cgozz

I used there T. E. 250 real good, I had no pip at all.

----------


## tdoe11

Biotech I hands down the best oils I have done. I have a prescription for 500mg cyp a week and I prefer their sust. That being said there is knock offs. The way you can tell is the knock off biotech oils do not have their logo imprinted in the plastic pop off top on the vial. The real stuff does. It always comes boxed and shrink wrapped and with holograms. It is not the human grade it claims to be it is UG. But it is excellent. Im on their sust and deca again now an like always loving it

----------


## tdoe11

Oops double reply. Sorry I get excited about it haha

----------


## TT_Tweeker

Tdoe11

Thanks for the info bro! Yea the vial I got was shrinkwrapped with perforations running down the side. Plus the white top had the logo and both the box and vial had the halo gram stickers. I didn't know that docs perscribe this lab! Awesome! Well I guess I'm g2g

----------


## slimshady01

docs don't prescribe BIo-Tech.. They are just a very good looking UGL with nice wrappings and box.. I have some sus250 im going to try down the road.

----------


## Chevroletstud

My source tells me this lab has been shut down. anyone hear that?

----------


## nayasamson

I just received a bottle of the BIO-TE250 and would like to try it. I have never done this before so I am nervous as hell. I am 39 years old and I am simply looking for more energy, focus, better mood. I don't care about getting ripped or anything so my purpose for using may be different than others. I am looking for some feedback and insight on the what, where, when's and how's regarding the best approach for a first time user. I am scared to death so please reply with helpful information if you can. Thank you all in advance.

----------


## DrewZ

> I just received a bottle of the BIO-TE250 and would like to try it. I have never done this before so I am nervous as hell. I am 39 years old and I am simply looking for more energy, focus, better mood. I don't care about getting ripped or anything so my purpose for using may be different than others. I am looking for some feedback and insight on the what, where, when's and how's regarding the best approach for a first time user. I am scared to death so please reply with helpful information if you can. Thank you all in advance.


In my opinion this is a very bad idea.

If you are having symptoms of low T, I would look into finding a doctor and ruling out all possible fixes before medicating.
http://forums.steroid.com/hormone-re...physician.html

Please educate before you medicate - read Austinite's Educational stickies - very informative.
http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...-database.html

Welcome to the forum

----------


## nayasamson

I went to a doctor last year, got all of my blood work done and my T levels came back in the low 300's. The doctor prescribed me a topical cream T and it was a 0.01% strength. I asked about something stronger or injections and he said that I didn't need it. When I went to fill the script for the cream, it was around $600 for a 30 day supply. I declined it... I have all of the symptoms of low T as well and I'm sure my levels have not increased since last year. I am always tired, I don't sleep well, can't focus (which is affecting my job), no libido, etc. I have bad insurance. Im not sure what else to do. I already have the material and medication....I'm very torn.

Thank you for any and all input on this..

----------


## DrewZ

Try starting a new thread in the HRT section of the forum.
Follow this link - Hormone Replacement Therapy - Low Testosterone Treatment, Anti-Aging

You will get a much better response.

----------


## tdoe11

> I went to a doctor last year, got all of my blood work done and my T levels came back in the low 300's. The doctor prescribed me a topical cream T and it was a 0.01% strength. I asked about something stronger or injections and he said that I didn't need it. When I went to fill the script for the cream, it was around $600 for a 30 day supply. I declined it... I have all of the symptoms of low T as well and I'm sure my levels have not increased since last year. I am always tired, I don't sleep well, can't focus (which is affecting my job), no libido, etc. I have bad insurance. Im not sure what else to do. I already have the material and medication....I'm very torn. Thank you for any and all input on this..


Go to a different doctor. My doc prescribes me bottles of testosterone cyp 200 mg/ml and I pay just under 70$ at sav on with no insurance. A bottle can last up to a couple months or more depending on your TRT dose. 600$ For cream is absurd.

----------


## davidanthony921

No offense at all but Sounds like your diet is probably not up to par.. just some friendly advice but I would make sure you kick all processed crap get your macros in order and make sure you have an affective training program before you start any hrt. I've seen people end up much worse than they started when certain precautions aren't takin. . Also make sure you have your ai and pct before you start. . Other than that good luck to you friend.

----------

